# why our dogs dont make good pets



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

So I was out in the yard today with one of our dogs and I went in the garage for 2 minutes and came back out to find this.......
My wife was on the deck playing with the kids and she had her camera with her so she filmed the last few seconds of the game. This was a 3' pool full of water that I use for getting our baby puppies to swim.
It took the dog about 30 seconds to drain the pool for me.
Yes....they make great pets!!
](*,)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K9-htF6dL0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ck9rLgtxwQ


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Duno, I am sue the majority of pet people couldn't handle something like this, looks like all the dog needs is some manners around the yard. Even Crappers are capable of this.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

And I thought mine was bad for dunking her head under 2 feet of water to (literally) pull the plug out of ours and run off with it...it used to be attached to the base, but is now just a piece that can still plug in though.

I did laugh a little at your dog, who is not a pet, having fun. Heee.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

when can i pick him up. would make an awesum urban disaster dog!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Love it! Been there!
I had to replace two blow up pools when I took Trooper to my daughter's last summer.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Wait......um.....your wife filmed it and didn't stop it? Doug would kill me if I did that......LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What a lawless crew you must have:evil:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

=D>=D>=D>
This is why I have a regular enamel tub in the dogyard - maybe you need a stocktank for the pups....


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah Atlas said:


> when can i pick him up. would make an awesum urban disaster dog!!!!!!!


Looks like he has plenty of practice causing urban disasters. Yes indeed.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> So I was out in the yard today with one of our dogs and I went in the garage for 2 minutes and came back out to find this.......


What a fun dog! No kidding, I am laughing so hard... I thought of getting a blow-up pool to swim my guys, but it would end up looking EXACTLY LIKE YOURS!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I thought it was great - your wife filmed your dog destroying your pool - no doubt with glee! (both she and the dog). hahahhahahha


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

Aw, he's having so much fun! :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That’s great, looks like a few pets I know of.


----------



## TOM SMITH (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep, Pretty much what my two pets would do if I let them.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Wait......um.....your wife filmed it and didn't stop it? Doug would kill me if I did that......LOL


By the time she saw what was happening it was too late to save the pool, so she just grabbed the camera. I walked out of the garage about the same time she started filming it. By that time all either of us could do was watch and laugh about it.
She was happy because the pool was full of green water and she was tired of looking at it anyway.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Duno, I am sue the majority of pet people couldn't handle something like this, looks like all the dog needs is some manners around the yard. Even Crappers are capable of this.


 I will get some other video of this same dog for you that I think "crappers" are not capable of.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

sometimes all you _can_ do is laugh at the stuff they do. :-D


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

lol....I loved it ,he was having a blast! Keith's Mal did that to our couch-silly me, had him inside (unattended) he fell asleep on the couch,so I left him to mow the lawn-when I came back inside our couch resembled your pool..stuffing everywhere.....can't get mad at him, -so we laughed too!(but had to buy a new couch)](*,)thanks for sharing your video!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike, I think that dog is out of control. Probably shouldn't ever be trusted again. Uhhhh, I'll be a nice guy and take him off your hands, that way you can buy a new pool and not have to worry about it. 

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike, you didn't by any chance hide his rubber hose toy in there did ya! LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> By the time she saw what was happening it was too late to save the pool, so she just grabbed the camera. I walked out of the garage about the same time she started filming it. By that time all either of us could do was watch and laugh about it.
> She was happy because the pool was full of green water and she was tired of looking at it anyway.


I showed it to Doug and he shook his head and muttered something like "f'ing dog people" and then we got to laughing pretty hard as we can see my dogs doing this......he watched them a few times......LOL


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I showed it to Doug and he shook his head and muttered something like "f'ing dog people" and then we got to laughing pretty hard as we can see my dogs doing this......he watched them a few times......LOL


ONLY dog people could appreciate the humor in this ;-) It was hysterical.


----------



## Zach Edaburn (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL, that dog looked like it was having fun


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

I knew there was a reason not getting blow up pools (think plural). My male would have had a major blast LOL.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mike,

I remember seeing that green water filled pool there. I also remember asking myself...how in the hell does he keep it inflated with all those crocs running around? Question answered!=D>

Howard


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

LOL! Gotta love em! I thought it was only my dogs that got away with that crap


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

tail wagging the entire time

great big giant chew toy


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My male has gone thru 2 plastic pools, one of which he chewed a hole in 2 days ago. Now he is out of luck & will just have to enjoy the sun ,with no surf, until next summer. Sometimes you just have to laugh, 'cause it is all you can do. 

Your dog looked like he was having a GREAT time, BTW.


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

hehehehe =D>


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

mike if you gave your dog some water sometimes he wouldn't have to go to such extremes to get a drink.


----------

